# Abandoned warehouse shoot



## ghache (Aug 26, 2010)

i love that location, there is so much possibilities, big warehouse, different rooms,


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely captured.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice images.  I like the color a lot.  Sounds like a lot of possibilities there.  I can imagine some 60's or 70's themed images being just killer here.  Or grunge.  I hope you are able to use the location freely.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fate (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool shots and location! Really like the final image, probably the best pose out of all them imo. Although number 1 gives it a run for its money!


----------



## Early (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the 1st one, though a little darker, and cropped so she has more of the frame in front of her.

Be careful working in those old places.  You never know what lurks in dem walls.


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Aug 26, 2010)

Definitely some nice shots here. #1 and 4 are my favorites. Great model, and location !


----------



## ghache (Aug 26, 2010)

Bryan Conner said:


> Nice images. I like the color a lot. Sounds like a lot of possibilities there. I can imagine some 60's or 70's themed images being just killer here. Or grunge. I hope you are able to use the location freely.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


 

that location is an old open mine qith bleached rock all over the place.
there is a train track, that old warehouse, forest, a lake, the largest bungee jump site in canada and some amazing blue water lagoon.

http://www.shorediving.com/images/1385-02-Morrison_Quarry-Denis_Perrin.JPG


i had the chance to spoke with the site owner and he gave me the green card to shoot there anytime i want.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

#1 shows of the overall allure of the model the best...cute outfit, cute shoes, nice legs...the other shots are not showing off the whole "look" nearly as well.


----------



## Fifthphotography (Aug 26, 2010)

While it might not be the "best" #2 is fun and I love the colors. Redheaded model with bright blue walls = awesome.


----------



## Corvphotography (Aug 27, 2010)

Derrel said:


> #1 shows of the overall allure of the model the best...cute outfit, cute shoes, nice legs...the other shots are not showing off the whole "look" nearly as well.




exactly.:thumbup:


----------



## HeadshotLondon (Sep 2, 2010)

Good attempt :thumbup:

-----------
Portrait Photographers


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 3, 2010)

I like #2 the best, because it has the most emotion. #1 is close, but the model is sort of awkwardly placed in the photo.

Good lighting and composition, but not a bunch of emotion which can really pop in these locations.


----------



## Bram (Sep 4, 2010)

Definately alot of possibilities in this warehouse. I personally love #4, the rest don't really do alot for me. Try different locations in the warehouse, really show us what that place is all about. Good shots keep at it.


----------



## tmkc (Sep 4, 2010)

I love #1...
The last one is a great composition, but her arm looks oddly placed?


----------



## ghache (Sep 8, 2010)

I did another shoot at the warehouse.

ill post up some more pictures later but here one. For some reason i am really proud of this one...


----------



## Stephen.C (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree with darrel. Only critque, i would take away the chair at the bottom of #1, other than that its great. The fact that he shirt is dead on same color of the walls is awesome and adds to the pictue for sure.


----------

